# Skewered



## 1955 (Feb 17, 2022)

When I was 28 a friend of mine introduced me to Kajukenbo and I got into it for a while & would attend classes 3 to 4 time a week. For me it was more about getting a good aerobic workout but I did enjoy learning the moves or Katas and sparing. Anyway, after a while I developed an irritation between the balls of my left foot. It finally became pronounced enough to visit the podiatrist who of course took an X-ray that revealed nothing.

Because it was starting to impair my walking he suggested to cut it open and see what’s going on. Since the incision would be between the balls (of my foot) any scarring would not be an issue. So he explained the process which sounded simple enough except the process of getting the foot numbed-up. Because the sole of your foot is so sensitive the first injection is through the top of your foot through to the backside of your sole – what! So this is no longer sounding simple are painless.

So after weighing the pain in my foot vs an injection through it we schedule the procedure for a Monday morning in his office. My wife joined me and we were both in the exam room when he came in. After a few pleasantries I started to get alarmed because he looked like he had a very hard weekend of indulgence. So again he explained how the numbing process was done. First through the top to help numb-up the sole then through the bottom. So as he started coming at me I could see he was a little red, sweating and shaky but he got that needle through my foot without hitting any bones or tendons making the injection. After that the injections in the sole were no problem.

After things got good & numb out comes the scalpel and he proceeds to make an incision about 1 ½” right between the balls of my foot. Right as he makes the cut I see both the wife & his heads rotate as something launched out from my foot. They both start looking around the floor for what the hell came out and the Dr picks up something that looks like a thick toothpick. Hmm, that seems unusual, looks like cellulose. We’ll send it out to the lab and see. So he checks out the inside of my foot & decides that what ever that thing was it was the cause of my problems.

So after the lab reports it was cellulose I’m wondering what the heck does that mean and I could not reconcile how/what had happen. Well finally I was talking to Mom about it (she’s an RN) and she mentions “Oh”, I thought I had gotten that out. Then she started to remind me in the 5th grade I had manged to skewer myself while doing the running broad jump. A piece of wood, the thing you launch from in those days, had broken off going through my shoe into the foot. The school nurse could not get my shoe off so had called Mom to come get me. Well she got my shoe off not knowing there was still a piece left in my foot.

So 18 years later it finally decided to come out. We got a laugh.


----------

